# From 5.7.893, to stock, to .901 possible?



## dmbatcofc (Jan 17, 2012)

I was on the 5.7.893 leak. Went back to stock via RSD Lite, got official OTA after flashing to stock.... my question is: Can I now flash .901 without issues? Will I have to flash anything additional? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## 24v (Nov 29, 2011)

As long as you are on stock 5.5.893 you should be able to go to 901 no problem.


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

do the zerg root method before going to 901. or you will not have root.. (unless you dont want root)..


----------

